# Looking for a Metalcore Lyricist



## SouthernRiver4 (Oct 2, 2013)

Okay, so the title says it all. I suck at writing lyrics. I have the voice, and I have a baseline idea for lyrics, but as far as making them sound good and spicing up the wording, I'm at a loss.

My band "Last Bastion" is wanting to prepare to cut a demo, and while we have the music...we just don't have lyrics. So, I am looking for someone to both write and co-write lyrics for the band. Credit will of course be given once the demo is finished. 

There isn't need for much else, so if you're interested, send me a sample of lyrics for this song: https://app.box.com/s/er0d4v5y7i46cnuawttt in a private message (and if you're super daring, maybe send me a voice clip of how the lyrics should sound).

If you need reference material, look at something like: 

http://youtu.be/G8sVTNIoj8Q

and

http://youtu.be/tJJ2HE70yzs 

(The song is supposed to have a lot of words to say during the verses like "NJ Legion Iced Tea")

I look forward to seeing what y'all can offer!

Thanks!
-Zach E.


----------

